# anybody ever done in-cabin flight with v?



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

KB87's post made me again realize how much I will miss Kafka when going back home (Europe) for two weeks in the summer.
I have someone to take care of her (she absolutely adores Kafka. Has four other dogs but always lets Kafka sleep in her bed) but I wish Kafka could come.
I've been thinking about bringing her (she would be allowed in-cabin) but it would be an 11 hour flight. I'm worried that it would be way too stressful for her..and that it would be better for her to stay here while I'm on vacation. But maybe it's not too stressful and we would be together for two weeks on vacation which would be amazing (I work full time.. my husband works from home).
Does anybody have experience of a long in-cabin flight with their dog? Is it selfish to want to bring her or would it be ok?

(Look at her goofy ears flopped back and her sweet face..who could leave that behind? )


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I've never done any kind of flight with my dog(s), so I can't advise you in that regard... but can only offer an honest opinion. I think that Kafka, in this one instance, would be better off staying at home. Eleven hours in the air is what would put me off the idea. That's a long time, and would likely be pretty stressful for her. I think you should go and enjoy your trip, knowing Kafka is in good hands. She's a beauty, by the way!!


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you. I just needed to hear that nobody is like 'o I've done that and it's totally doable'. It is always hard when they can't come. I know she'll be in good hands. A year ago I went for one week and they gave me pictures and even a little video as updates. They treat her like the princess she thinks she is.
This is her napping with my husband.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Here's a worst-case scenario: you fly over with her in-cabin, no problems. When you get to the airport for your return trip they tell you: "Oh, she can't fly in the cabin - she has to fly as cargo".


----------

